
Dutch rewilding experiment sparks backlash as thousands of animals starve - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/apr/27/dutch-rewilding-experiment-backfires-as-thousands-of-animals-starve
======
neaden
The problem seems to be that this area isn't truly wild, not even after the
rewilding. The big predators are gone, along with some herbivores, and it's
throwing everything out of whack. What happened is only slightly less
predictable than if you let a bunch of cows loose.

